# Anything in the PacNW this year? Seattle?



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Seems the car audio industry is dead in this area which makes me sad. Anyone know if there will be any comps here this year?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve McIntyre is having a bunch of shows, the first of which was last weekend.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, I hadn't heard of Steve McIntyre before so now I am excited to go check them out!


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Depending on how far you want to travel there is a IASCA comp in Corvallis Oregon next weekend


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Good to know, trying to stay local as my wife is 38 weeks pregnant but I will be open to travel later this year.

Is there a good site with a calendar of events for this year?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

They have a calendar of events on there site as does Meca


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

It would be great if there was something in the Seattle/Tacoma area this year. I will keep my eyes on this thread for updates.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

The IASCA website has an Events Calendar. 
IASCA Events View As Calendar [US Only]

We have another show scheduled for 6-7-14 in Lacey Washington at Northwest Audio. 
Then Auburn Washington 6-8-14 at Platinum audio. 

The Northwest audio shows are really nice for us SQ guys. They are SQ only, No SPL.
I'm getting older so having to wear ear plugs at car shows really turns me off. 

Hope to meet you at one of these shows.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Bunch of good shows this summer in the area. We have an "IASCA NW Show list" group on FB that's the easiest way to keep up on shows. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome, this is great info!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Correction for my previous post. The Auburn Washington 6-8-14 Platinum audio show is SPL only.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Hammer1 said:


> Depending on how far you want to travel there is a IASCA comp in Corvallis Oregon next weekend


Is there a link? I'm in Portland.

NVM I kinda found it.


----------

